# Piggy door



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

"If I fit, I'm stuck.." :biggrin:


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

second page  (sorry if the picts are big ~-~)


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

So cute. Hope you are planning a follow up on how he gets out of being stuck.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

As soon as he wakes anyway!.....


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Aaawww jjajaajajajaja 

Nice comic girl!


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks everyone..good to see you're enjoying them...^^...I'm not sure yet if there would be a follow up for it ;p


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Oh my goodness this is so adorable! Are you going to color them in come way?


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

SuddenLife said:


> Oh my goodness this is so adorable! Are you going to color them in come way?


Not really...^^...my comics for now doesn't have colors...but soon there will be :3


----------

